# Phrag. Mini Grande and friends



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2008)

pearcei ‘Spring Glow’ x warscewiczianum







...and for those who like comparisons (and alternative framing...):


----------



## Gilda (Sep 13, 2008)

:clap: Love the comparison shot !!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 13, 2008)

Spectacular Dot!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice! I like all of them!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 13, 2008)

:clap::claphotos excellent as always! LOVE the comparison shot!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Sep 13, 2008)

You've got a golden touch with the phrags Dot. Great shots and great growing. Is that diatomite in the mix?


----------



## TADD (Sep 13, 2008)

Man... Meditation is so awesome.... One of my favs..... I do love warze... hybrids.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 13, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap:

Love your photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> You've got a golden touch with the phrags Dot. Great shots and great growing. Is that diatomite in the mix?



Yes. My mix is CHC & diatomite in about equal parts, plus a little sponge rock.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 14, 2008)

lovely plants, blooms, and picts!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful flowers, well grown plants and excellent photos - all in all lovely. 

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## paphreek (Sep 14, 2008)

Well grown plants and beautiful pictures!:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful! I really like the mini Grande! 
Yes! Primary hybrid!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW! Terrific.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the first one. Isn't Geralda just a ridiculous size!?! Makes me very glad that they're creating smaller phrags!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2008)

OrchidNorth said:


> I love the first one. Isn't Geralda just a ridiculous size!?! Makes me very glad that they're creating smaller phrags!


You are right about Geralda, but I love the flower.

I think it is interesting that the flowers on all three plants are very similar in size, but the plants vary greatly.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, I was noticing that, gotta love the recent hybridization efforts. I can't wait for some of our newer Phrag babies to mature, things should get interesting around here in a couple...three...or...four years.

Yes, I love the flowers on Geralda, it's such a reliable bloomer too, twice per year regular as clockwork. Which reminds me, mine needs repotting and dividing _again_!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice comparisons, Dot!

I love the Mini-grande!

:drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dot you are an amazing photographer. I love the comparison shot. Really gives perspective.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2008)

Fantastic plants and fantastic PICs!.....I can see love the you have Dot!


----------

